# AYA's CamBelts



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Here is the flyer for my CamBelts.* 
Enjoy! XXXBowHo


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Cool Aya! Can you post a pic of the red/white/blue belt? Boy, a cam alone costs nearly $100 lmao. Where did you get these cheap cams?


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

How does the belt "buckle-up" any other belt material besides leather??

Thanks


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Do I have to change the draw length modules when I hit the pizza and beer a little too hard?


----------



## victor Sidi (Jan 28, 2003)

*LOL*



Archerybuff said:


> *Do I have to change the draw length modules when I hit the pizza and beer a little too hard? *


LOL


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mjs (Jul 15, 2002)

I just received my new belt from Aya and it looks very nice. I had it made in the red white and blue with a merlin rapid cam for the buckle. I am very happy with the reults.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Mike, you too huh !

Aya, just wanted to let you know the belt arrived on my doorstep safely as well. Looks beautiful. FYI for any other interested parties, I got mine in a brown w/ the arrowhead designs and silver letters across the back. The workmanship is top notch. Definitely will go better with my FIST quiver than the old thing I was still using !

Thanks again,

JB >>------->


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks guys! 

Tomorrow I will post a couple photos of belts I just finished so everyone can see what the Spirit CamBelt with silver lettering and a black Eagle CamBelt look like.

XXXBowHo


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Aya, where do you get the Cams from? Can you get me 2 Spiral Cams for my bow and one for a belt?


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*Photos*

Here are a few images of some finished CamBelts. XXXBowHo


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*<--don't trust this guy*

AYA those look awesome. Chris, Nicole and me want to get together for dinner again at Vegas. I promise to be good this time. 

But bring those belts. I may need to examine them again.

ox


----------



## Ooster (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds great, we just booked our room the other day.


----------



## XXXBowHo (Mar 17, 2003)

*CamBelts available in VEGAS*

If you are interested in Aya's camBelts and you have a cam you want me to use. I will have belts ready so bring a cam. I will have all my tools. I will also have cams too. Come find me and get your own Cambelt!


----------



## MerlinMax3000 (Dec 7, 2004)

R U Still Shooting For Merlin ?


----------

